# وداعاً للبورد الالكترونية الجاهزة !.( اصنع بوردة الكترونية بيدك و بنفسك ) !



## Omar Mekkawy (18 سبتمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​﴿ و قل ربي زدني علماً ﴾​السلام عليكم​لقد وجدت هذا الموضوع مهم لكل مهندس الكترونيات مبتديء​موضوعي اليوم هو :​وداعاً للبورد الالكترونية الجاهزة !​( اصنع بوردة الكترونية بيدك و بنفسك ) !​1) أولاً الأدوات المطلوبة :​v قلم دوكو من أي مكتبة .​v كلوريد الحديديك مادة خام . (بعد ذلك يتم تخفيفها بالماء).ولا تقلق رخيص الثمن .​v بوردة الكترونية ملصوق عليها طبقة نحاس تباع بمحلات الالكترونيات اختر الحجم المناسب للدائرة .​v ورق كلك موجود بالمكتبات أو محلات الالكترونيات .​v مكواة ملابس عادية ( موجودة في كل منزل ) .​v جوانتي بلاستيك الذي يستخدمه الأطباء .​v أي وعاء بلاستيك لا تحتاجه .​v برنامج رسم دوائر الكترونية PCP)) .​v سلك ألمونيوم مع الماء أو أسيتون​2) ثانياً معلومات هامة ( يجب قرائتها جيداً ) :​​1. يجب عدم ملامسة طبقة النحاس بالأصابع لأنها تعيق التصاق الحبر بالنحاس ( يتم استخدام الجوانتي) .​2. تنظيف البوردة من أي شوائب أو بصمات بإستخدام سلك ألمونيوم و أسيتون (موجود بكل بيت).​3. احترس من تحريك الورقة خلال عملية الكوي قم بتثبيتها جيداً بيدك .​4. يتم استخدام طابعة ليزر و ليست العادية .​5. اذا كانت هناك أي أجزاء غير مغطاة بالحبر يتم استخدام قلم الدوكو في تغطيتها .​6. كلوريد الحديديك عبارة عن بودرة مركزة لونها بني و يتم تخفيفه بالماء و يكون لونه الآن اصفر وبعد ذوبان النحاس يبدا لونه يغمق حتى يصل الى البنى وذلك من تاثير النحاس والتفاعل ​7. يجب استخدام الجوانتي عند استخدام كلوريد الحديديك وذلك تجنباً لحدوث حساسية باليد .​8. لإزالة الحبر سلك ألمونيوم مع الماء أو أسيتون.​9. يجب الحذر عند استخدام كلوريد الحديد يجب عدم ملامسته للأرض لأنه يترك بقعة على الأرض .​​ادخل على الرابط دة فيه فيديوهات كتيييييييرة حول الموضوع ​http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=how+to+make+pcb+board&aq=2​و هناك فيديو آخر يمكنك تحميله اضغط على الرابط التالي ​http://rapidshare.com/files/14892329/Platinen_Herstellung_in_20min.rar.html​لدي برنامج PCB Wizard 3.50 Pro Unlimited​و هو موضوعي الآن برنامج ممتاز جداً ​http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t213626.html​انا عندي كل الأدوات بس بأرسم الدائرة و ان شاء الله سأعرض لكم الصور و مشروحة .​أي أسئلة سأرد عليها إن شاء الله تعالى ​أرجوا أن يكون الموضوع مفيد​​​​


----------



## alaaelmahdy (18 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك اخى الكريم


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (18 سبتمبر 2010)

alaaelmahdy قال:


> شكرا جزيلا لك اخى الكريم



شكراً
اذا كانت هناك روابط لا تعمل أرجوا إخباري​


----------



## saud_uk (21 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير
موضوع جدا ممتع وشيق
أتمنى تثبيت موضوعك حتى نتمكن من متابعته أول بأول,,,
لك كل الشكر والامتنان


----------



## صالح التميمي (21 سبتمبر 2010)

أفكار جدا متميزة ............
شكرا على المعلومة


----------



## mustafa' (23 سبتمبر 2010)

مشككور اخي على الموضوع


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (24 سبتمبر 2010)

alaaelmahdy قال:


> شكرا جزيلا لك اخى الكريم


 


saud_uk قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير
> موضوع جدا ممتع وشيق
> أتمنى تثبيت موضوعك حتى نتمكن من متابعته أول بأول,,,
> لك كل الشكر والامتنان


 


صالح التميمي قال:


> أفكار جدا متميزة ............
> شكرا على المعلومة


 


mustafa' قال:


> مشككور اخي على الموضوع




شكراً لكم جميعاً​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (24 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
سيتم اضافة صور لهذا الموضوع و مشروحة قريباً جداً 
و سيكون الموضوع شيق كثيراً ان شاء الله
:56::56::56::56::56:
و شكراً​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (25 سبتمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الصورة التالية بها بوردة الكترونية 
تباع بمحلات الإلكترونيات ورخيصة الثمن 
البوردة التالية توجد بها بصمات و شوائب (تعيق التصاق الحبر بالبوردة ) يجب تنظيفها جيدا








أرجوا ان يكون درس اليوم مفيداً
و أي استفسار سأرد عليه ان شاء الله
هناك صور اخرى سأقوم برفعها ان شاء الله​


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (25 سبتمبر 2010)

جهد مشكور و أرجو أن تكمل هذا الجهد الطيب جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك، فقط لى بعض الملاحظات
1- الأسيتون الموجود بالمنازل به زيت نباتى حتى يقلل نسبة التطاير لذا فهو يلوث البوردة ولا ينظفها و إن كان لابد يمكن شراؤه من محال الكيماويات والأفضل استخدام سلك ناعم لأن الخشن يسبب "تجريح" للبوردة فتأكلها الأحماض لاحقا مع استخدام الصابون السائل المستخدم فى المطبخ مخفف بالماء و عند تمام تنظيف البوردة تتأكد من ذلك بأن الماء لا يبلل السطح النحاسى النظيف و ينزلق من فوقه
2- قبل عملية التنظيف يمكنك التعامل مع البوردة بحرية حيث يمكنك قطعها للمقاس المناسب الخ لكن بعد التنظيف تمسك فقط من الحواف ولا تلمس النحاس بالجوانتى أو بغيره
3- بالنسبة للصور رجاء أن تقوم بتصغيرها بحيث لا تزيد عن 300×500 بكسل حتى لا تخرج عن إطار الشاشة فتجعل التصفح صعبا. إن كان لابد من كونها كبيرة فيكفى ارفاقها و من يريد الإضطلاع عليها ينقر فوقها
وفقك الله


وضعت سابقا شرح لتقنيات أخرى لعمل البوردات هنا http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t29385-3.html ربما تجد فيها بعض المعلومات الأخرى


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (25 سبتمبر 2010)

ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> جهد مشكور و أرجو أن تكمل هذا الجهد الطيب جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك، فقط لى بعض الملاحظات





ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> 1- الأسيتون الموجود بالمنازل به زيت نباتى حتى يقلل نسبة التطاير لذا فهو يلوث البوردة ولا ينظفها و إن كان لابد يمكن شراؤه من محال الكيماويات والأفضل استخدام سلك ناعم لأن الخشن يسبب "تجريح" للبوردة فتأكلها الأحماض لاحقا مع استخدام الصابون السائل المستخدم فى المطبخ مخفف بالماء و عند تمام تنظيف البوردة تتأكد من ذلك بأن الماء لا يبلل السطح النحاسى النظيف و ينزلق من فوقه
> 2- قبل عملية التنظيف يمكنك التعامل مع البوردة بحرية حيث يمكنك قطعها للمقاس المناسب الخ لكن بعد التنظيف تمسك فقط من الحواف ولا تلمس النحاس بالجوانتى أو بغيره
> 3- بالنسبة للصور رجاء أن تقوم بتصغيرها بحيث لا تزيد عن 300×500 بكسل حتى لا تخرج عن إطار الشاشة فتجعل التصفح صعبا. إن كان لابد من كونها كبيرة فيكفى ارفاقها و من يريد الإضطلاع عليها ينقر فوقها
> وفقك الله
> ...




شكراً لك على المعلومات القيمة​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (8 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
هل هناك المزيد من الردود
:81::81::81::81::81::81:​


----------



## zaki5555 (9 أكتوبر 2010)

شكررررررررررررررررا


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (15 أكتوبر 2010)

zaki5555 قال:


> شكررررررررررررررررا



شكراً لك​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (29 أكتوبر 2010)

هذه هي الصورة بعد تصغيرها


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (12 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
هل هناك المزيد من الردود 
:81::81::81::81::81:
:83::83:
:55:​


----------

